# TiVo Edge not seeing tuning adapter



## Desert Dweller (8 mo ago)

I have had this problem for over a month and was unable to get any of the SDV channels which include all the premium channels. Multiple calls to Cox technical support and I finally found out that Cox no longer supports the tuning adapter or cable cards with their technicians. However, they are available at the stores. Picked one up last week and did the complete hook up but it still did not work. 
This morning I called TiVo technical support and he had me the check connection and it connected very quickly and then installed some type of programming (not the latest sw as I already had that) and presto, the tuning adapter showed connected and I can get all of my channels.
Still, I am disappointed that Cox will no longer support the on demand feature that I have found very handy. I bought a Roku which, while not as easy to operate, will give me almost all of the channels I get through the TiVo. I certainly do not mind that if TiVo Plus no longer work, it won't be missed.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

On Roku, Cox has an app that you can stream almost all the channels?

Do you mean that TiVo pushed out an update to your box to get the tuning adapter to work?

I have a tuning adapter for one of mine (Spectrum) but I leave it disconnected because it causes freezing (I just record off the most popular channels I guess because it has been working without it. Every so often I notice freezing without the TA so I hook it up for a night and next day seems to work again after disconnecting. Maybe some superstition or whatever I'm not sure why that works or doesn't work.


----------



## Desert is hot (8 mo ago)

No, I don't know about any Cox apps on Roku. TiVo did have me get an update that fixed the tuning adapter and now it is working ok. None of the techs at Cox were aware of this upgrade although I believe it very recently became available. Some of their techs are not all that smart. The last one I talked to said my problem was the cable that went from the splitter to the TiVo setup that I was having issues with despite the fact that I told him the other TiVo I have, also connected to the same splitter was working ok. He wanted to send out another tech to check the line after I told him several times that their techs in Phoenix do not support the TiVos at this time. If I were you I would replace the tuning adapter and see if that fixes your issues. I don't plan on getting any more TiVos as they are expensive, undependable, and with almost all of the channels being available on streaming platforms. II they don't support storage, I will buy a DVR that will record whatever I want to.


----------

